# went on our first two hikes, lots of pics!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well it is absolutely perfect living on 250 acres because i always have somewhere to walk. 
so first walk was easy as pie. may 20, 2011. no water crossing. hiked along a tractor lane and through two hay fields and back to the house. was about a mile each way.
second walk i knew i wanted to go see this one spring that i havent checked out in a while. didnt know how far it was just started walking. took 45 minutes to get there and 45 minutes back. had to cross a few big puddles in the tractor lanes and two little creeks. and by little creeks i mean it was about as wide and deep as a puddle only the water was flowing. and one creek crossing that was about 2 foot across and just deep enough to run over the tops of my feet. turns out that walk was about 2 miles each way.
and just because i know some of the pics have my feet in them, yes y'all, i walked it all barefoot. i dont wear shoes unless i have a major gash in my foot or i'm going into a store/etc. yeah, ~gasp~! :lol:

and a link to my pics http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/ohiogoatgirl/
because my computer is being slow today and won't let me resize to post em right here...

will be more pics as i get em uploaded


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I want 250 acres to hike on!

Well I made do with my small acreage and took my new 3-1/2 week old kid on his first hike today.

[attachment=1:3hm2uwos]DSC07472 Ethan & Jacko 5-26-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:3hm2uwos]

Phoebe is getting in better shape. Wish I could say the same for me! She was not winded today.

[attachment=0:3hm2uwos]DSC07438 Phoebe 5-26-11 PSEC8-400x500.jpg[/attachment:3hm2uwos]


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

top to bottom is kimeran, vincavec, and willomar









part of the farm









willomar beginning to run


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Neat !!

Thanks for sharing ! Makes me want to get my older ones out, it will be, have about a 2 mile trail to start them on from home. Working with the babies seems like a fun natural thing to do.


----------

